# Moving to Milan



## kgolson5 (Sep 27, 2009)

We are moving to Milan in Nov.09-- any suggestions on the best placces to live? I am also a Personal Trainer and Fitness Instructor--any ideas on where to work? thanks, Kelly


----------

